# St224



## Sam48372 (12 mo ago)

I just pulled my snow blower out of storage. It will not run unless I am spraying starter fluid into it I have cleaned out everything in the carb except the jets. (I didn’t fully dive into the carb because I have no experience working with small carbureted engines) I really need it up and running ASAP. There is spark in the engine and the entire fuel system is clear. Still not starting without stater fluid. Please help.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

You are going to have to drain away old fuel and clean the carb. (or replace carb) You might luck out by just draining the carb bowl of old fuel and use tank of new fuel.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

time to either order a new carb or disassemble the old one and clean it properly.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Sam48372 said:


> cleaned out everything in the carb except the jets


Chances are good this and their orifices is where your issue lies.


----------

